# Studying at Tsinghua University



## Berto85 (Apr 3, 2015)

Hi all,

I'm from Italy and this is my first post ever on expatforum.
I have been searching if there were already some similar threads on this topic but I found nothing...so I decide to open a new one.

Basically I got accepted for a doctorate course at Tsinghua University in Beijing. I got to know the University -and especially the department where I will (?) study- through one of their professors, which I met last September. From what I heard from him (and this is why I applied to Tsinghua) seems interesting and challenging.

I have to say that I'm pretty curious about China and the possibility of studying in a completely different situation and environment. 
But -unfortunately- I was not able to find and collect any opinion from forigners who studied at Tsinghua University. I'm writing here because I would like to collect some of these opinions about the University before taking the final decision. 

There is someone here in this forum who has studied or is studying at Tsinghua University ?
Do you know something more about it ?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## janezh (Apr 24, 2014)

*reply to your adStudying at Tsinghua University*

you may refer to the website of Tsinghua university in english version, may find out which department from which you will study.

If you need to find a bedroom nearby Tsinghua university, my two bedroom apartment has one bedroom available, please contact


----------



## Lucy37 (May 12, 2015)

Berto85 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm from Italy and this is my first post ever on expatforum.
> I have been searching if there were already some similar threads on this topic but I found nothing...so I decide to open a new one.
> ...


Chinese culture is totally different form Italy. The pace of life is quicker and it influences the atmospher of the university. There are a lot of talent who can study well easily in Tsinghua. So for those who are not so very smart it could be difficult to catch up.


----------

